# Picked this up today



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 28, 2018)

I had a guy that gave this to me. Said if I wanted it I could have it. He was going to cut it into firewood! Curly maple about 10' long and about 3' in diameter. There's still about 5 pieces of the butt left I have to pick up. I sawed into one of the pieces and it is spalted as well. I'll have to get a picture of it later. I'm going to try to get my buddy to kill it this evening after I get off.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 28, 2018)

Mill it this evening. Stoopid autocorrect

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Apr 28, 2018)

Kill it???? Isn't it already dead?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 28, 2018)

That's a lotta wood! looking forward to seeing what's inside...

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 28, 2018)

Thats a great freebie. You did good, young man. Like Barry said, show us photos when you mill it.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 28, 2018)

Didn't get to mill it this evening. Just sat around catching up. Here's a chunk off of one of the other pieces I still have to get. My buddy is a timber cutter and used a lumber scale to see how many board feet are in the log. One end is hollow about a foot back so we figured it on an 8' log... around 256 bd. ft of curly maple!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 28, 2018)

@Spinartist Hopefully I'll have some of this milled up by the time you come up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 29, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Didn't get to mill it this evening. Just sat around catching up. Here's a chunk off of one of the other pieces I still have to get. My buddy is a timber cutter and used a lumber scale to see how many board feet are in the log. One end is hollow about a foot back so we figured it on an 8' log... around 256 bd. ft of curly maple!!!
> 
> View attachment 146406


Are you planning to air-dry it or kiln-dry it after it stickering it for the summer? You might want to consider having the log Quarter-sawn to get any possible fiddleback it might yield. That is worth a lot more than normal curly maple.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 29, 2018)

Air dry no kiln. Wish I had a kiln. We are going to quarter saw it. We were going to have to split it anyway. Too big for his mill so he suggested quarter saw.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 29, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Air dry no kiln. Wish I had a kiln. We are going to quarter saw it. We were going to have to split it anyway. Too big for his mill so he suggested quarter saw.


No turning blanks?


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 29, 2018)

Got to have at least one 3-4” slab for bowls. There’s a lot of potential in that log based on the small piece shown. Impressive all the way around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 29, 2018)

What a bonanza! Congrats! Have any plans for the lumber? Chuck


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 29, 2018)

Oh I figure I might have one or two turning blanks to sell or trade! The wife is wanting a kitchen table made and I've got 2 walnut logs to go pick up. Maple table with walnut border. I figure quite a bit may end up on my favorite site for sale or trade.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

